# My Classic finally died on me.



## Toffsta (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello all.

I'm new on here & have a couple of questions to do with my Gaggia Classic.

I've had it many years & in the last few months it has been fizzing & hissing while left on idle. It finally gave up on me when I went to steam some milk & something electrical shorted as it seamed to backfire slightly. There is now no life in it. If I plug it in & switch it on, it blows the RCD in the house.

The long & the short is, I cant get it to do anything & need to replace it. It's been fairly well maintained up to now but I'm no expert.

Is it worth me re-building it or leaving it to an expert & replace it like for like?

This also means that a broken classic is up for grabs if anyone wants to rebuild one??

Cheers.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i am interesred, mail me how much you want for it

mark


----------



## Toffsta (Aug 11, 2011)

What's your email address Mark?

I'll send you a couple of pics too as the casing has a couple of small dents in it due to a careless previous owner. I think it adds character.

Cheers


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

[email protected] also anyone else if you want advice with gaggia manual machine.

thanks


----------

